# My troublemakers XD



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Meet my four little troublemakers:
(Pictures are in order of descriptions.)

Denna: standard agouti hooded female, 7 mos old

Mocha: standard agouti berkeshire female, 7 mos old

Whiskey: standard cream hooded pink-eyes male, 10 mos old

Martin (short for Martini): standard pew male, 10 mos old


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Denna is posing like an alert hunting dog XD.

They're all so cute!


----------



## Pebble (Jan 23, 2016)

They are beautiful! I love the striking colouring that Mocha has! How fab having such a variety of coats. Who's the most mischievous??


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Well Mocha is alpha and she doesn't let anyone forget it. The boys are significantly bigger than her and she sent them packing within a few minutes of meeting them for the first time, and she loves to try and burrow in my shirt when I'm NOT wearing something under it instead of when I am. Leaves little scratches all over my chest. Denna on the other hand always finds the best hiding places when free roaming and though she usually comes when called she likes to play hide-and-seek sometimes, making me move all the furniture to find her. If I had to choose between the two for biggest troublemaker is probably say Denna because she takes more energy to deal with lol. The boys are already typical males, lazy little furry butts XD. Besides, Mocha keeps them in line for me.


----------



## Pebble (Jan 23, 2016)

Haha! Hide and seek is always fun, until you have to move the sofa! And so cute that Mocha likes to be in your shirt!
I used to have a rat called Alice who liked to steal things and hide them up the (unused) chimney. Spent many a time with my arm up the chimney trying to find my car keys! 
They sound like wonderful characters!


----------



## Zeri (Feb 4, 2016)

very cute!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha well let's hope my girls don't learn to do that XD I already lose my keys often enough on my own. I don't need any help from my little ratties to do that.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

do you have a better pic of Denna and Mocha? I think they might actually be black! (which is beautiful)


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Some more recent pictures of them. In one of these pictures I also have my two newest girls, Toph and Katara. In the picture of them sleeping together ( the first one) they are 18 hours into their introduction and all sleeping bundled up. In the front in that picture is Denna. Mocha is on the far left. Katara is the far right face and the one in the back is Toph. The new girls are also agouti like Denna and mocha. Now I have two hooded and two Berkshire but they have different markings so I can still tell them apart. Toph is the berkshire and Katara is Hooded.

I also included the last picture despite the bad quality because I think it's funny. He's sleeping hanging off the side of the hanging tunnel lol. No idea how he didn't fall.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Some more pictures!


----------

